# Mini Dot's baby girl! Meet my bottle baby Tempest!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Here is Mini's adorable little girl.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww.... another cutie!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh she is beautiful! Just read the story about her birth. Thats just great that you were able to be there for her.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

She's sooo cute!! Aren't bottle babies the funnest? But just wait in a few more weeks she'll be into everything. I keep telling mine it's her cuteness that saves her!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

She is already into everything! LOL. She nibbles at anything she can get her mouth to. She is so silly! I don't think I've ever laughed so often before. She is either chasing the dog, jumping on daddy's tummy while he's sleeping(opps! bad goatie!) :ROFL: , slobbering on the bills, peeing on the new newpaper.... she just keeps me giggling 24/7.


----------

